# what is this white stuff on my plants?



## K. Anderson (Jul 29, 2010)

I have started seeing this white stuff growing on my plants lately. I first noticed it growing around the bottom on one plant and when I tried to clean it up it seemed to be attached/in the substrate so I thought it was just some dead leaves. Now it is growing in some hair grass that I just planted and flowing off the end of the leaves of other plants. Any one know what this stuff is and how to get rid of it?

It is weird, when I try to pull it out if it is near a plant it pulls on the plant and it dose not want to let go. If it is just on the gravel then some of the gravel comes up with it. It is mostly on the bottem or around the bottem of some plants. It is growing on the leaves of a sword plant too though.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Hard to see from your pics. White fluffy growth is typical of fungus, though sometimes algal growth can appear to be whitish sometimes.


----------

